# imovie 11 Split clip won't work



## mdcosmo (Oct 20, 2011)

I just migrated my imove 11 to my new Macbook pro. Now my split clip function doesn't work. either in the menu or with the keystroke. It does work on my old machine. I tried it with several projects. Can it be a keystorke conflict. 

I reinstalled Ilife and with imovie. No change. It still works on my imac that I migrated imovie from but not the new macbook pro. Wether I pick it from the menu or use cmd shift S. Can it be a keystroke conflict? Should I delete a pref or something. HELP


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What does it do when you do the command from the menu?


----------

